# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Suplement diety

## Marcelina26

Witam, mam dosyć duży problem z otyłością. Przy wzroście 160 cm ważę 86 kg :Frown:  Niestety ale każda dieta kończy się u mnie efektem jojo. zauważyłam, że po prostu moim największym problemem jest t, że pochłaniam zbyt dużą ilość jedzenia. nawet jeżeli obiad mam wydzielony to potem nie mogę się opanować i ciągle coś dojadam bo jestem ciągle głodna. Ostatnio wyczytałam, że w diecie pomagają suplementy np. znalazłam błonnik jabłkowy GAL, który podobna zapycha żołądek i zmniejsza uczucie głodu. Czy warto zainwestować w taki środek? czy ktoś już używał takiego preparatu? proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Błonnik jest dobrą bronią w walce z otyłością. Wypełniając żołądek zmniejsza uczucie głodu, a także wywiera korzystny wpływ na jelito grube. Należy jednak nie przekraczać zalecanych ilości, gdyż jego nadmiar również może być niebezpieczny, prowadzić do biegunek, upośledzać wchłanianie. Oprócz błonnika warto pomyśleć także o zmniejszeniu spożycia kalorycznych potraw, ograniczyć spozycie tłuszczów zwierżęcych i cukrów prostych, a także pamiętać o zwiększeniu aktywności fizycznej. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## maggy

Poza suplementami polecam odwiedzić dietetyka. On zna się na rzeczy, zna różne metody radzenia sobie z głodem. Pomoże dobrać jadłospis tak, żeby nie obrzydł po tygodniu, był skuteczny i sycący  :Smile:  Udzieli też odpowiedzi na pytania jak ogarnąć to wszystko o czym napisał Krzysztof :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli efekt jo jo u ciebie powraca, zastanów się nad dietą dukana, jeżeli jesteś już po diecie i boisz się o efekt jo jo to warto skorzystać z porady dietetyka, ale jak zastanawiasz się jaką diete teraz spróbować wybierz dukanowską. Jest naprawdę wiele opinii i prawie wszyscy piszą o braku efektu jo jo. Naprawdę warto spróbować, O suplementach oraz o samej diecie możesz poczytać na fajnej stronie którą znalazłem dla Ciebie przed chwilą w necie: Dieta Dukana - proteinowa - Skuteczna i szybka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze swojej strony mogę polecić suplement Betalip, który jest w postaci kleiku oraz zawiera naturalne składniki. Ma on na celu obniżyć cholesterol oraz zrzucić kilogramy. Oczywiście najważniejsza jest dieta i ćwiczenia

----------

